# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Мои идеальные роды

## yakudza

Ну раз мысли материальны, а мечты сбываются, давайте смоделируем себе идеальные роды! Как оно должно пройти, идеально, гладко, незабываемо)))))))

----------


## kazangi

Моделирую себе роды)) начинаются схватки, я их чувствую, но боли нет, через некоторое время отходят воды и начинается боль, пока я собираюсь в роддом, начинаются потуги ии.. далее 2 варианта: 1) я рожаю дома, 2) приезжаю в роддом и рожаю в приемном, нас осматривают, все хорошо и едем домой. Время суток еще не выбрала)))

----------

